# what's with all the annoying links?



## Sam (Jan 28, 2005)

random phrases keep getting linked to other sites that talk about them... like whole life linked to life insurance, pepper spray linked to something else, side kick linked to some cell phone thing in one of my posts...

what is this and when will it go away???


----------



## Sam (Jan 28, 2005)

ARGH!!!

Do you see what I'm saying??


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 28, 2005)

Samantha said:
			
		

> random phrases keep getting linked to other sites that talk about them... like whole life linked to life insurance, pepper spray linked to something else, side kick linked to some cell phone thing in one of my posts...
> 
> what is this and when will it go away???


Where? Here? On MT? 
I dunno about anyone else here but when I link something it's relevant to what I'm talking about. Dunno about stuff taking you to insurance or other stuff. Mebbe you got a cold or something?


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 28, 2005)

Samantha, What browser are you using?

I'm not seeing any 'strange links' in your postings..

I also moved this thread to the Support Area


----------



## Cryozombie (Jan 28, 2005)

Sounds like Malware.  Id run somthing to clean that out of your PC like Spybot or AdAware


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 28, 2005)

Nice Avatar Techno...heh you haven't changed a bit!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 28, 2005)

MT doesn't do any 'hidden' advertizing.  I've turned down some sizable offers to add pop-unders for example.

Sounds like you have something lurking on your system thats doing 'not fun' things.
I'd download and run adaware (make sure you also update the database) to sniff out the spyware and malware on your system.  It's surprising just how much crap gets installed without you knowing about it.

See our Computer Forum for more info and links.


----------



## Sam (Jan 28, 2005)

yeah, I'm dumb - when I leave my mouse over the link it says a short description and then

this advertisement is provided by TopText/EARN and not by the website you are viewing

whoops.
now all I have to do is figure out how to get rid of THAT thing...

kenpotess, your gonna spend half your life moving my threads around lol
I always seem to put them in the wrong place


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 28, 2005)

Thats a spyware thingy.  Adaware should be able to clean it out.
Note: by removing it you may disable some software on your system, such as P2P file browsers, or Chat clients.


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 28, 2005)

Samantha  That's ok.. once you get 'used' to the board and it's 'areas', you'll do just fine.

~Tess


----------



## Sam (Jan 28, 2005)

eesh - I dl'ed ad-aware - it deleted over 650 bad things from my computer

the links are gone but I'm like - dang!

I only got this computer like two weeks ago - where did that all come from???
lol

but its gone, thanks for the help


----------



## GAB (Jan 28, 2005)

Samantha said:
			
		

> eesh - I dl'ed ad-aware - it deleted over 650 bad things from my computer
> 
> the links are gone but I'm like - dang!
> 
> ...


Hi,

When you are reading someones tread and they say check this link, you go to the site they have put there, sometimes you will get grabbed then and at other sites you go to on google and when doing search's.

Now that you have Adaware just run it a few times a week and it will help. 

There are some that come in on e-mail, when you see e-mail that is addressed to many people and passed around, unless you have the softwear you are vulnerable.

Regards, Gary


----------



## Sam (Jan 28, 2005)

I got it worked out, thanks


----------



## YouAgain (Jan 29, 2005)

Stop downloading porn


----------



## Sam (Jan 29, 2005)

I'm 16. That's not even legal let alone all the moral stuff.

(and just for the record - gross)


----------



## Andrew Green (Jan 30, 2005)

1st go to mozilla.org and download Firefox, install it and never ever let Internet Explorer connect to any website again. That alone will prevent most of it.

 Then update Windows if you already haven't.  It's got more holes in it then Bonnie and Clydes car, every month Microsoft sends out a new roll of duct tape to patch the holes.

 Get rid of any peer to peer stuff you got running, then start searching for a spyware-free one.  Kazaa-Lite would be one option.

 Now if you do not need Outlooks calendars/tasks/etc and just need e-mail/news go back to mozilla.org and get Thunderbird for your e-mail.

 Those 4 things will prevent most mal-ware from being able to install itself and keep your computer running fast and clean.

 If all else fails and you get completely fed up with it partition your drive and add a Linux Distrobution of your choice for internet / Office and keep windows for the windows only stuff that can't be run on Linux (yet)


----------

